# R33 Gtr Fuel Trank - 60 Litres Or 65 Litres? Anybody know the correct answer?



## chrisgtr (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi all,

Just wondering if the fuel tank on a R33 GTR is 60 litres or 65 litres? 

I've googled it and its come up in a few places that it is 65 litres? however I was always under the impression that it was a 60 litre tank!?

There is alot of conflicting info on the internet!

Any info would be appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

I've put more than 60 litres in when on the red light. My UK owners manual says 65.


----------



## liner33 (Feb 4, 2009)

*red light*

im afraid to wait for the red light, in fact ive never seen it, but have run it well below empty. still never seem to get more than 60 in it. but i do believe its 65.

:smokin:


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

deffo 65 :thumbsup:

kev


----------



## Asphalt Jet (Oct 20, 2008)

Sorry gentleman but fuel capacity in an R33 GTR is 72 liters, in a GTST it's 65 liters


----------



## chrisgtr (Nov 18, 2006)

i know the r32 gtr is a 72 litre tank, but not a 33 gtr!!!!!?

asked a mechanic today - he said its a 65 litre.

would make no sense for it to be a 72 litre tank, if i leave it to close to the E, when i fill it it takes around 55 litres, which makes sense cos i would only have around 5 - 10 litres remaining? unless my gauge is way off. i just had it tuned aswell so i dont think it would be running rich?

anyone know for sure of the tank size? lol


----------



## chrisgtr (Nov 18, 2006)

*GTR coin slot?*

Hey all,

Anyone know how to open to GTR coin slot?

Probably a real dumb question, but i've had the car for 3 years and have never opened it. want to know if there is a lost fortune inside haha. it seems jammed or locked. anyone know how to open it?

cheers!

chris.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

> My UK owners manual says 65


So, is this not correct ?


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Being a naturally inquisitive guy ......

R32 GTR workshop Manual ...
Its going to be the same for the R33 ...


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

32 & 33 tanks are different though, so capacity may also be different


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

Andy W said:


> 32 & 33 tanks are different though, so capacity may also be different


32 and 33 tanks are very different. The R33 stands up behind the seats. The R32 is under the trunk floor.

The R33 tank is pretty small. I don't think it will take anywhere near 65 liters(17 gallons US), even though thats what all the books say, sometimes wrong information is spread. I think normally I wouldn't get much more than about 13-14 gallons US(50 liters) in the tank.


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

Interesting question, I have it down as 72 litres (15.8 gallons) but I cannot find the reference material that I got that from now 

I need to do a bit of digging around.


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

i have one sat in the corner of the workshop, guess what the work experience lad is doing Friday


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

Well i put 55 litres in my car the other day. Cant remember if the lgiht was on or not but the needle was down very far!


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

I ran my R33 down to the fuel light came on and drove 10km then filled it up and it took 59 Liters so it is a 65L tank.....


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

iceager said:


> I ran my R33 down to the fuel light came on and drove 10km then filled it up and it took 59 Liters so it is a 65L tank.....


But you are then assuming the light comes on with about 6 litres still in the tank, I've not seen anything that states definitively at what level the light comes on at, I've seen someone quote 10 litres which would make the tank more like a 72 litre tank than a 65.

Think was need to wait for Andy W's work experience lad to do the business :clap:


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

well what is the big issue its only 7 liters diffrence anyway hehe


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

iceager said:


> well what is the big issue its only 7 liters diffrence anyway hehe




Could be a huge difference to me when my son and I go trips up North where there are NO garages that sell V-Power 

Last Friday (see here for pics http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/118418-i-took-friday-holiday.html) we took 4 gallons of V-Power in the boot just in case. I use the 72 litre (15.8 gallons) figure for my calculations on how much to take in reserve, so I'd like to know for definite :thumbsup:


----------



## Asphalt Jet (Oct 20, 2008)

ITSt said:


> Could be a huge difference to me when my son and I go trips up North where there are NO garages that sell V-Power
> 
> Last Friday (see here for pics http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/118418-i-took-friday-holiday.html) we took 4 gallons of V-Power in the boot just in case. I use the 72 litre (15.8 gallons) figure for my calculations on how much to take in reserve, so I'd like to know for definite :thumbsup:


Took a look at your pictures, Magnificent, the landscape is stunning, the second picture the best shot. The shot is raw, nothing man made except the GTR, two works of art in the same shot.

But back to the topic at hand I am still with the 72 liters, however I will get a definite for sure good as gospel answer from a source next to GOD when the topic is GTR's


----------



## tpw (Mar 25, 2006)

There is a low fuel light?
I have the Nismo gauges and didn't know there was a light there. Never had it on. Had it pretty much on zero and bricking myself as the last thing I want to be doing is pushing the bloody thing!

Nice to know though that even on its lowest reading there is still about 10L left.


----------



## Asphalt Jet (Oct 20, 2008)

Ok gentleman, R33 & R34 have a 65 liter tank, the R32 has a 72 liter tank!!


----------



## Asphalt Jet (Oct 20, 2008)

also If you let the low fuel light come on shame on you, don't know what kind of crude might be lurking in the bottom of the tank


----------

